# Stepped grinder for Chemex - any recommendations?



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all

New guy here jumping straight in with a question!

I have been mainly drinking espresso for the last couple of years using a Gaggia Classic and MC2, and I've had some great coffee from it. However in the last few months since getting an Aeropress and a porlex hand grinder (originally just intended to be used at work) I am drinking less and less espresso and enjoying the brewed coffee from the aeropress much more.

My gaggia hasn't actually been on for about 2 months now and I think its not likely to be again, and it might be time for it to find a new home, so I'm thinking about getting a chemex brewer as my main method simply because they fascinate me.

Now getting to my question in the title, I like to try lots of different coffees and as much a the MC2 is a decent grinder for the price it is a huge pain to adjust the grind for different beans. So are there any decent stepped grinders which will be easier to adjust back and forth that won't break the bank? I don't have a huge budget but this won't be for espresso, purely for chemex / aeropress.

I'd love any input guys as grinders is something I'm pretty clueless about!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Second hand rocky?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex and Hausgrind is a very good match. Hausgrind's little brother, Felgrind has same burr set and comes in at £90.00 but getting your hands on one could take some time as delivery is long. Felgrind and Hausgrind share same burr set. Also worth considering is Orphan Espresso's Lido sold by CoffeeHit - same price as Hausgrind. All three are hand grinders but don't let that put you off. They chew through beans effortlessly especially for pour over coffee.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

How much of a step up are Hausgrind and Orphan Espresso hand grinders over say a Rhino v1?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> How much of a step up are Hausgrind and Orphan Espresso hand grinders over say a Rhino v1?


In terms grind consistency a lot.

Can only comment on the haus.. But is capable of making good espresso with medium plus roasts and better in the cup ( sweeter at same EY ) for pour over.

Its a shame you just can't buy them currently . I'm unsure the last time one was delivered and anecdotally I dont think any new production will happen til April .

Lido 3 prototypes look good , have a folding handle , a top popper ,and are lighter , if not smaller than lido2. Also burrs are now different manufacturer

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/lido-3-test-t34877-30.html#p396127


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> How much of a step up are Hausgrind and Orphan Espresso hand grinders over say a Rhino v1?


Hausgrind uses 38mm burrs - Lido 2 uses 48mm burrs. Both will be a big step up from a Rhino which uses ceramic burrs compared to the steel burr sets on the Hausgrind and Lido. Personally, I prefer steel which cuts rather than ceramic that crushes the bean.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

OP asked about stepped grinders, yo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder doesnt need to be stepped to go back and forth for brewed easily


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Grinder doesnt need to be stepped to go back and forth for brewed easily


I was under the impression that stepped would be simpler in this respect.

If there's a stepless that's easy I'd certainly consider that as well. I just want something that I'll be able to have different settings for different beans where there's not a huge amount of guesswork which is what I find with the MC2 at the moment.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're using it for brewed only adjustments between beans should be fairly minimal


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> If you're using it for brewed only adjustments between beans should be fairly minimal


It would probably be for brewed only, certainly at the moment anyway. I found for espresso the adjustments I was having to make were huge every time I was trying different beans.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Grind for pour over is no where near as fussy as it is for espresso. Chemex requires a coarser grind than, say, V60 as Chemex filter papers are much thicker. Once dialled in for any method, you shouldn't need to adjust it much if at all.


----------



## GreyAnubis (Mar 16, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Grind for pour over is no where near as fussy as it is for espresso. Chemex requires a coarser grind than, say, V60 as Chemex filter papers are much thicker. Once dialled in for any method, you shouldn't need to adjust it much if at all.


Now that's interesting. I might just stay with the mc2 then and get a new hand grinder for my aeropress ( my porlex is driving me mad because the handle keeps flying off!)

If I just have to dial it in once ill be winning!


----------

